# Liquid laundry soap book or book with several recipes



## MattInSD73 (Sep 26, 2015)

I've recently got into the craft and want to make laundry soap. . I'm looking for a book with laundry soap recipes. Currently I scraped down a bar of organic soap and add washing soda and borax, but the soap always separates to the top and I'd rather just make a liquid soap.  Does anyone know if there is a book on this or should I just experiment swapping KOH in recipes till I find one I like best? 

TIA, 
~Matt


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Sep 26, 2015)

Make a 100% co bar with as little superfat as you feel comfortable- if you make enough and have a good scale/measuring hand, go for 0%. Grate that up to mix with the washing soda and so on instead. Make it as a powder that you could dilute before use if you wanted to, but powder is easier to store.


----------



## Susie (Sep 26, 2015)

You can also make liquid laundry soap from scratch with KOH easier than doing any of the above.  Just saying.


----------



## rparrny (Sep 26, 2015)

MattInSD73 said:


> I've recently got into the craft and want to make laundry soap. . I'm looking for a book with laundry soap recipes. Currently I scraped down a bar of organic soap and add washing soda and borax, but the soap always separates to the top and I'd rather just make a liquid soap.  Does anyone know if there is a book on this or should I just experiment swapping KOH in recipes till I find one I like best?
> 
> TIA,
> ~Matt


Funny you should post this when you did because I had a similar question.  I've been using the "Dugger" recipe for years now and am happy with it ($5 for ten gallons who wouldn't be)  I've been grating a store bought soap that was recommended in the original recipe and was wondering what kind of soap can I make to substitute and does it have to be a bar?  Grating and melting that soap can be a pain in the butt.
As far as the separation you mention; I get that as a normal course after mixing and waiting overnight...then I SB the contents (which is really hard in a 5 gallon bucket as my SB doesn't reach the bottom so I end up dividing it the best I can) once it is blended, I add equal parts of water, blend again and put it in the container...now I use smaller containers and shake them every time before I use it.  The remainder I put in quart mason jars _before_ diluting and when I need more I just SB add it to a bowl with equal water and SB again and put in my container.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Seawolfe (Sep 26, 2015)

Easiest laundry soap recipe in the world: 100% coconut oil, no super fat bar soap. Grate and mix with 2 parts grated soap to 1 part borax and 1 part washing soda by volume (play with this, some people like diff amts) Use 1-2 tablespoons per load in an HE washer, 2-4 tablespoons in a normal washer. 

To get fancy, I think my next batch of laundry soap will use citric acid and I will calculate how much more lye I will need to compensate for that. I don't make liquid because I like the compactness of dry soap, and I have no problems with it dissolving. 

BUT the above recipe has served me well in my HE front loader for 2 years, I have hard water, and my clothes can get amazingly dirty. 

I do add a splash of vinegar to the fabric softener cup, and I do add oxyclean to some loads.


----------



## Susie (Oct 1, 2015)

I make liquid laundry soap.  

100% CO
KOH 
water @ 3:1 ratio with the KOH

Grate 1/2 oz handmade bar soap in there to kick start trace.  When you get a thick paste, stop stickblending and put a lid on it.  When you get done cleaning the kitchen up, check to see if you have gel.  If you do, test for zap.

If no zap, proceed to diluting.

If you have zap, put the lid back on it and check it in an hour or so.  Repeat zap test.  

For further information, see the liquid and cream soap forum.


----------



## rparrny (Oct 2, 2015)

Susie said:


> I make liquid laundry soap.
> 
> 100% CO
> KOH
> ...


Once diluted, does it stay mixed or do you have to shake it before using?


----------



## Susie (Oct 2, 2015)

It stays mixed.


----------



## rparrny (Oct 2, 2015)

Susie said:


> It stays mixed.


No washing soda or other ingredients?  Have you ever added other ingredients?


----------



## Susie (Oct 2, 2015)

I have really soft water.  I tried the other ingredients, but found them completely unnecessary.  I do use white vinegar in a Downy ball to go in the rinse.  I buy the 1 gallon dispenser jug things at Walmart (they have a spout) and keep the vinegar right next to the soap for easy use.

Something like this:  http://www.walmart.com/ip/Arrow-Pla...ge-Stack-Beverage-Dispenser-in-Clear/16636115


----------

